# Newbie in UK after help & advice



## LJ35 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Names Lee & im after some advice/guidance etc. Currently living in the UK & looking to move out to Spain, Javea/Denia area. Getting married in Aug this year so looking to move Jan 2010. Im 35 & my partner is 28.The reason we are looking to move is because we are fed up with the UK & really want to start a family next year & neither myself or my wife to be wish to start a family in the UK, really want a more family orientateed place like Spain. We currently rent in the UK which is what we would also look to do in Spain. Im am currently studying for a langauge course (english) to be able to teach english to adults & my other half currently works in the property market. I want to teach, well that is my aim anyways & to also look at starting my own business, in what, not to sure yet & my other half is not to sure on what she wants to do work wise until we start a family. Is there much call for english teachers? What is the state of unemployment in Javea/Denia region? What are the main types of jobs that expats do in that area? Are there restrictions etc on setting up a business? What is the average rental price on a 3 maybe 4 bedroom house/villa? Is the actual cost of living a little cheaper than the UK? Sorry for all the questions but just want to get a real idea of the state of play out there from people that are actually there. Im a realist & now it's not as cheap as it used to be in Spain but we are just after a better quality of life & Spain is one of our options. Any help would be greatly appreciated
Cheers
Lee


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

LJ35 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Is there much call for english teachers?
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. First of all the job situation in Spain is far worse than in the UK and is rising, house prices are falling and major industries are in trouble. That said, you could be lucky? There seem to be a lot of teachers looking for work, but if you shine above the rest... who knows???

The cost of rental is cheaper in Spain, as is the cost of council tax, but after that its pretty much the same as the uk nowadays, ciggies are also cheaper and petrol is a tad cheaper, but cars and electric goods are dearer. However, renting a property is very much dependant on what you want, a nice area on the coast is gonna be more expensive than an inland village, but its all very dependant on soooo much. 

Quality of life??? well that depends on your definition of "quality" I guess and what you're used to.

I would suggest you come over and have a good look round and do some investigating and see what you think

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

oops! Try again, Tallulah...


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

LJ35 said:


> Im am currently studying for a langauge course (english) to be able to teach english to adults & my other half currently works in the property market. I want to teach, well that is my aim anyways & to also look at starting my own business, in what, not to sure yet & my other half is not to sure on what she wants to do work wise until we start a family. Is there much call for english teachers?



Hi Lee, just remembered that Pesky Wesky posted this on another thread - a couple of useful links regarding teaching English. If the link doesn't work the thread was Teaching English in Barcelona or something like that, a couple of pages ago. 

Tallulah.x

"It's well worth going to schools with your CV when you come over. Try getting in touch with Richard Harrison before [email protected] He recruits for schools all over Spain and will be able to give you advice. This website has good quality jobs in Spain and will give you an idea of what's out there Welcome - TEFL.com "


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ah, OK well I have my weekly Spanish lessons in Javea and have heard that the Spanish have cut back on English lessons because of the crisis. Thats not to say you wont be able to do it, and things may have changed in a year maybe. But now it's tough, and one English teacher just left and returned home.

A three bedroom apaertment with no pool in Javea will set you back €7-800. Javea is not a cheap place to live as its quite touristy and there are a lot of Brits there.

The cost of living in the Northern CB is cheaper. When I came here it was about 30% less, but now the difference is much less. But as I say, Javea is not a cheap place to live. We are 25 kms away and its a lot cheaper here

For your wife .... the property market? Forget it I'm afraid, the market has gone for the moment


----------



## LJ35 (Jun 10, 2009)

WOW, thanks for all the info guys, it's greatly appreciated. We are looking to come over for a week after our honeymoon to check a few things out etc, so we'll see how it goes & what we come up with. Thanks again everyone & i'll keep you all informed 

Lee


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LJ35 said:


> WOW, thanks for all the info guys, it's greatly appreciated. We are looking to come over for a week after our honeymoon to check a few things out etc, so we'll see how it goes & what we come up with. Thanks again everyone & i'll keep you all informed
> 
> Lee


Good luck with it all, exciting times for you both! Do try and keep us informed with what you find, cos altho we all live here and give our advise its nice to know how people actually find it when they seriously look! We could be wrong and if we are its useful to know

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Jogirl (May 22, 2009)

*Javea info*

Hi Lee, 

We are moving to Javea in 4 weeks and may be able to help with some of your questions. 

We have looked houses in the area and have found they vary from 600 -for an apartment up to 2000plus pcm for a luxury villa. Most 3 - 4 beds we looked at were from 900 to 1500 pcm. There is a lot more choice out of season for long term rental so you should be OK early next year choice-wise. However, it is a very expensive area to live, shop, dine out etc.

There didn't seem to be a lot of employment in the area ouside the tourist industry. However, with regards to teaching English I have spoken to a local languauge institute (to learn Spanish) and they are charging 150 a month (1.5 hrs 3 x a week) for semi intensive and 300 a month intensive (3 hrs per day). Which I hope gives you an idea of what you could charge freelance.

I don't think a life in Javea will be any cheaper than the UK but I'm sure but I'm sure it will be of a better quality (fingers crossed!).

Goodluck, Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

The going rate around Javea for ZSpanish lessons is around €12 an hour one on one, and in the bars (in groups) €5.00 an hour



Jogirl said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> We are moving to Javea in 4 weeks and may be able to help with some of your questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jogirl said:


> There didn't seem to be a lot of employment in the area ouside the tourist industry. However, with regards to teaching English I have spoken to a local languauge institute (to learn Spanish) and they are charging 150 a month (1.5 hrs 3 x a week) for semi intensive and 300 a month intensive (3 hrs per day). Which I hope gives you an idea of what you could charge freelance.


Hi,
prices for Spanish courses and English courses can vary considerably and there's a lot of difference according to if you're teaching in an academy or freelance. You might want to start off in an academy to get some experience. If you are a qualified teacher (I presume you're doing a CELTA?) and a native speaker you should be able to charge more than Spanish people charge for Spanish classes. (But don't forget your lack of experience, or have you done this before?) You can charge more going to companies, but you might need a car. The other thing that wil affect price of course is where you live. I'm in Madrid and prices are much higher here. Anyway, if you want more info you can PM me. (I've been teaching in Spain since 1987)
Do you think there's any call for a sticky on this subject??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Teaching english*



Jogirl said:


> There didn't seem to be a lot of employment in the area ouside the tourist industry. However, with regards to teaching English I have spoken to a local languauge institute (to learn Spanish) and they are charging 150 a month (1.5 hrs 3 x a week) for semi intensive and 300 a month intensive (3 hrs per day). Which I hope gives you an idea of what you could charge freelance.


Hi,
prices for Spanish courses and English courses can vary considerably and there's a lot of difference according to if you're teaching in an academy or freelance. You might want to start off in an academy to get some experience. If you are a qualified teacher (I presume you're doing a CELTA?) and a native speaker you should be able to charge more than Spanish people charge for Spanish classes. (But don't forget your lack of experience, or have you done this before?) You can charge more going to companies, but you might need a car. The other thing that wil affect price of course is where you live. I'm in Madrid and prices are much higher here. Anyway, if you want more info you can PM me. (I've been teaching in Spain since 1987)
P.S Do you think there's any call for a sticky on this subject??


----------

